# Hi, new here... Pic of my belly that's starting



## Fullback4439 (Oct 31, 2005)

Would love to chat with a woman who thinks I'm just starting to look good!

I'm living life & enjoying eating big when I want to. 

Email or Yahoo msg me Fullback4439 anytime!


- Stephen 

View attachment Picture 7.jpg


----------



## BellyGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

What a stud!! You have the potential to have a huge ball belly.. Keep stuffing!


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 7, 2005)

I love to see those starting bellies!


----------



## Shylla (Nov 7, 2005)

What's that background in your picture?


----------



## Fullback4439 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks all! I think it's grown since that pic too. I love to correspond so please don't be shy.

To answer your question that pic was taken in my hotel room (I travel the Northeast) about 3 wks ago.

Thanks for all the positive feedback, this is the first pic I've ever posted. Hope to get to know all of you a little better.


Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 22, 2005)

Ah, hotel food - especially those fabulous (and semi-fabulous) all you can eat breakfast buffets :eat1: - I find the hostesses in those are uniformly appreciative of a big guy with a big/bigger appetite - make sure you get your money's worth!!

:eat2: 

fat hiker



Fullback4439 said:


> Thanks all! I think it's grown since that pic too. I love to correspond so please don't be shy.
> 
> To answer your question that pic was taken in my hotel room (I travel the Northeast) about 3 wks ago.
> 
> ...


----------

